# Got two stars on a minimum fare, and my trunk was loaded down.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Looked like $200. groceries, and couple cases of bottled water weighing my shit down. I called support, and told the person I was dinged over a safety issue, and the rating was removed.

They still can't figure out why they have to wait so long for a ride.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Since when they are changing the ratings???


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Since when they are changing the ratings???


When it's a *safety issue*. I should of cancelled at the end of trip when I seen the attitude coming. Usually, the pax don't say anything, or get passive. Cancelled trips removes ability to rate, but can call in to have the fare manually paid.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Looked like $200. groceries, and couple cases of bottled water weighing my shit down. I called support, and told the person I was dinged over a safety issue, and the rating was removed.
> 
> They still can't figure out why they have to wait so long for a ride.


i think the majority of low ratings are like the person you describe here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TeleSki said:


> i think the majority of low ratings are like the person you describe here.


Yeah, I believe he expected me to help carry to stuff to the front door like I was driving a taxi. I don't step out of my car double parked!

Now, my acceptance rate will go down again.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

I've gotten all my low rider ratings (2-4 star, 1-3 star) from a certain group of individuals. They never say anything or complain. I feel they were given because they were just haters.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

With more than 500 rated trips:
95-96% 5 stars: plenty 
97-98% 5 stars: decent but not that impressed
99-100% 5 stars: skilled and experienced 
5+% 2 stars: Uber gods


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Tokichop said:


> With more than 500 rated trips:
> 95-96% 5 stars: plenty
> 97-98% 5 stars: decent but not that impressed
> 99-100% 5 stars: skilled and experienced
> 5+% 2 stars: Uber gods


Awe, shucks, Tokichop!












Rushmanyyz said:


> Awe, shucks, Tokichop!


Actually, I dropped to a 4.97. Distribution is still the same. I think I got a 1 star for being too cool.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Just ignore the haters Yu cant make everyone happy Some people are just flat out D$#KS and it's not worth giving them any energy That's just how they are


----------

